# smbclient  equivalent de * sur mac



## vincentduz (16 Mai 2006)

envoyer un message a tout le monde
par la commande smbclient
 l'equivalent de * sur mac


----------



## tatouille (16 Mai 2006)

vincentduz a dit:
			
		

> envoyer un message a tout le monde
> par la commande smbclient
> l'equivalent de * sur mac


man smbclient

* reste * sous tout system posix incluant MacOSX/BSD mach based

dns_lookup sur ton mask et tes classes
pour chaque netbios -> send notification


----------

